# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr Sean Behnam: 2134 grafts, FUE

## Sean Behnam, MD

This patient received 2221 grafts (3997 hairs) along the hairline, temples, and mid-scalp through an FUE hair transplant to provide better coverage and density, particularly on the top of the head.

Results are shown 1 year post-op.

For more information, visit
http://igethair.com/fue/

----------


## Kyle Kneeland

> HI Doctor, I saw your results and it was very good, i have a query,I'm a 31-year-old male who's been dealing with hair loss for about 10 years. I'm not sure where I fall on the Norwood Scale. I haven't been able to use meds successfully to treat my hair due to side effects. So I've been exploring the hair transplant world and researching the topic extensively. I would love to restore my hair to its youthful glory -- as we all would -- and I'm aware that there isn't a "miracle" fix. Accessing all my options. Doctor recommend me 1500 graft for mid-scalp through and the doctor recommends me Surgery. Is there any organic way that can help me in my hair loose. Any feedback would be very much appreciated.


 Hi Rajiv,

The only organic methods Dr Sean recommends would be taking biotin supplements. But, he generally warns patients that it won't be as effective as medications that are prescribed specifically to treat hair loss. If you have no other options though it's worth a shot!

----------

